# Ripe Vapes now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Ripe Vapes is now available 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes

This joose is out of this world. Enough said

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please keep me a Pear and Almond! I have need that for a long time and am hoping it's the Marzipan that I have been looking for.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Please keep me a Pear and Almond! I have need that for a long time and am hoping it's the Marzipan that I have been looking for.


One reviewer on juicedb said:
_On the inhale you get the delicate flavor of pear; on the exhale you taste the beautiful bold flavor of marzipan. The paring of these two flavors is genius. The marzipan lends just the right touch of sweetness while the pear provides a bright freshness. This is a very polished and sophisticated vape. _

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> One reviewer juicedb said:
> _On the inhale you get the delicate flavor of pear; on the exhale you taste the beautiful bold flavor of marzipan. The paring of these two flavors is genius. The marzipan lends just the right touch of sweetness while the pear provides a bright freshness. This is a very polished and sophisticated vape. _



YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> One reviewer on juicedb said:
> _On the inhale you get the delicate flavor of pear; on the exhale you taste the beautiful bold flavor of marzipan. The paring of these two flavors is genius. The marzipan lends just the right touch of sweetness while the pear provides a bright freshness. This is a very polished and sophisticated vape. _


This sounds very tempting


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great news! Flavor profiles sound delicious 
Are these juices 100% alcohol free @Sir Vape ?


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Please keep me a Pear and Almond! I have need that for a long time and am hoping it's the Marzipan that I have been looking for.


I have it at home....it is Marzipan, i promise

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

I will share my final impressions about this juice once it's been around tho.


----------



## Sir Vape

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great news! Flavor profiles sound delicious
> Are these juices 100% alcohol free @Sir Vape ?



Hey @Imthiaz Khan yes they are 100% alcohol free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great! Thank you @Sir Vape


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher it was the juice i had in my onslaught at the meet and yes its Marzipan all the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher it was the juice i had in my onslaught at the meet and yes its Marzipan all the way.


I like it lots, but i am also addicted to really good Marzipan. However, it's not an ADV. That would become just too much. But it's in my vape cupboard and will be reordered once finished. It's like a good cognac or whiskey, special occasions only.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Don't forget Ripe Vapes goes live at 6:00pm http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------



## BigGuy

Ripe vapes is live folks go wild http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Order placed  
Whoo hoo, can't wait to try these awesome jooses

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Order placed
> Whoo hoo, can't wait to try these awesome jooses



You gonna love them Imthiaz. Thanks for your support bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Shot Rob



I've been after that Juice for a long long time! Bring on Monday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> I've been after that Juice for a long long time! Bring on Monday!


 AWESOME STUFF!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I'm sure I will enjoy them  @Sir Vape 
Pleasure bro!
I need more Reo's for all these new lekker jooses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ooh I also need that nice wooden box you got in the 1st pic for these jooses @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

@Imthiaz Khan I think you must be 15th person to have asked me that today  (Loving these guys packaging and vintage vibe)

We were going to keep it for our showroom but could maybe do a comp later in the month with some Ripe goodies in if we get asked nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Done, for some Coconut Thai....sounds too divine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Sir Vape would like to thank all you great fellow vapers for the Vape tastic response to the Ripe Vapes the newest juice to our range, we knew Jimmy would fly off the shelves but where not expecting Ripe Vapes to better it. And it has, but don't worry you have not missed out we have new stock all ready inbound. From us to you THANK YOU for your patronage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Sir Vape, @BigGuy, well done guys  Glad to hear the launch went so well 
BTW, Coconut Thai will be my first 100% VG juice so I'm really amped for this joose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Sir Vape, @BigGuy, well done guys  Glad to hear the launch went so well
> BTW, Coconut Thai will be my first 100% VG juice so I'm really amped for this joose!


Yip, mine too I think - we shall have to compare notes on the juice and how our Reos perform with it! If we can see through the clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Glad that we going to be sharing the experience together @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Mutation + 100%VG Thai = CLOUDS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We have just added the review function to our site and already have some reviews in on Ripe Vapes.

Check out what peeps have to say about Monkey Snack.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/monkey-snack

Reactions: Like 1


----------

